# Pro Fee Billing



## a.renee86 (Mar 17, 2015)

One of our locations has a palliative doctor that sees inpatients that are often there for 30, 60 or even 90 days. Typically, our rule of thumb is wait until the patient is discharged before charging out and billing. But in cases like this, the doctor will not receive payment for quite sometime. Does anyone have any ideas for proper billing we can use for these cases?


----------

